# Sponge Filter



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Had a sponge filter in my main tank now for about a month cycling ready to go in a larger grow out tank for my fry.

As I've been having issues with what I think is bloat in a few of the fish, will moving this filter spread any of these problems to the fry..?


----------



## damerf (Feb 5, 2020)

HI Shifty,

A sponge filter from a tank that you suspect could have some kind of pathogen/disease could definitely spread to the new tank and all its inhabitants. Are these fry you are talking about coming from the same tank that this sponge filter in question is in now? If that's the case I would think the fry are already exposed. If the fry are coming from another source than your main tank with the suspected pathogen/disease in it then I wouldn't risk it. If you have to set up another tank then you could get a cycled sponge from another source like LSF or a friend.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Fry have been in a smaller tank for about 6 weeks now so have not been exposed. 
The fry tank is cycled but only has a smallish sponge filter, I intended to use the one I've been cycling in the main tank which is much bigger for when I put the fry into a larger grow out. 
I'll just have to use the smaller one and run another along side it.


----------



## damerf (Feb 5, 2020)

That's what I would do just throw another brand new sponge filter that was not in your main tank. It shouldn't take long for the bacteria to build up on it. As long as you have the one established sponge filter you will be fine.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

So the sponges that maybe contaminated - If I soak them in boiling water and throw away the media I should be ok to re-use it when I need it..?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Best to use bleach and then rinse well (really well) and the final rinse should include dechlorinator.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

shiftyfox said:


> So the sponges that maybe contaminated - If I soak them in boiling water and throw away the media I should be ok to re-use it when I need it..?


I rinse my sponges out really well, leave them damp and microwave them for 1 minute. The remaining water turns to steam and sanitizes the sponge.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IDK they say to sterilize kitchen items you have to boil 15 minutes at least.

I'd go with the bleach.


----------



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Have now set up the 20G long and put all the fry in there - Jalos and Labs for now



http://imgur.com/vizQKdd


Im running two sponge filters, the one on the left is from the cycled 10G that the fry had been in for a about 6 weeks the one on the right is new
*** got two more similar sponge filters that I was going to place in the 20G to cycle for two other tanks I now have, do I need to have air pumps attached to them to cycle or can they just sit in there for 3 or 4 weeks..?


----------



## damerf (Feb 5, 2020)

Hi SF,

You don't need to run air to the sponges just being in the tank the bacteria will accumulate on the surface of the sponge.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

However, running the water and oxygen through the sponges will allow the bacteria to grow within the pores of the sponges as well.


----------

